# puppy playdate- twin cities



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

I would love to find other Golden puppy owners near me for playdates....Do you guys have any groups here for that?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I moved your thread into the GR Events section. 


Members often post get togethers or play dates in this section.


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you. I didn't know where I should post


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

There are no groups in this area on GRF that I am aware of. There are a couple of active members who live in MN and there are 2 who live in the TC area that I know of.


----------

